# Classical composer that had the burden of taking heavy dose of valiums anxiolitic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello im doeing this post because i need advice and whant to know if classical composer walk in my shoes or had the same problem or talk classical menbers.

I have a major proble valium even in heavy dose ( prascription dosen't work anymore ''moon angoisse est tel quelle est hors de contrôle'' sorry if i had to put this in french.

I take 4 valium 1 mg a day and it dosen,T do nothing, but this amount would knock a horse, so i have a terrible challenge fallen asleep and im so cold like a dead body, and i have these craving that i hate, valium stimulate appetite.

Im looking for and anti hunger, not that i want to lose wait im skinny but these stupid craving during the night and can't fall asleep..*.i need the perfect appetite supressor natural legal product , herbs whatever...*

Im asking you this talk classical menber kindly and gently what is the utter best appetite supressor and what could knock and elephant cold to sleep beside amphethamine something my doc wont and will not prescribe me and i dontt wont to sponsor cheap blacck market dangereous illicit drug buziness.

My doctor is not understanding this please help, all i found out is excessive smoking and coffee drinking cut appetite but christ it's just has nocive..


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Do they still make Ayds? Probably not...:lol:






Anton Fils, a famed 18th century composer from the Mannheim school, was known to eat spiders. He claimed they tasted like fresh strawberries. Of course, Fils died at the age of 26. Draw your own conclusions!

Liszt supposedly had a wrecked stomach during his latter years due to cognac drinking and cigar smoking. I would say don't be like Liszt, but he did have his babes . Again, draw your own conclusions!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

_"I take 4 valium 1 mg a day"_

Do you mean 10mg?

What about eating a lot of steamed vegetables? You'll feel full but won't put on any weight.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Try a different benzodiazepine, lorazepam is very effective for me. You can also do some repetitive productive activity like planting seeds.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Hello im doeing this post because i need advice and whant to know if classical composer walk in my shoes or had the same problem or talk classical menbers.
> 
> I have a major proble valium even in heavy dose ( prascription dosen't work anymore ''moon angoisse est tel quelle est hors de contrôle'' sorry if i had to put this in french.
> 
> ...


Well, if you're taking V. for mood swings, some of the following items might be of help as a starting point to help control appetite:

https://draxe.com/natural-appetite-suppressants/

It sounds like your doctor never imagines you being able to taper off from your current amount of V.? Everyone is different of course, but if it were me, I would find that rather discouraging, depending of course on my overall condition, because V. has been known to decrease in its effectiveness over time.

Doctors who practice alternative medicine are sometimes more hopeful about one being less dependent on prescription drugs and somehow building up one's overall health and perhaps detoxifying. Finding such a practitioner might be worth looking into, someone who treats the entire body as well as trying to manage a specific condition.

Also, meditation practices can sometimes help stabilize moods, lead to a greater sense of well-being, self-control, and a better functioning brain. So there may be a number of alternative ways to do what V. is supposed to be doing now but without its loss of effectiveness.

I salute you for looking into some natural alternatives to manage your food intake and health, with the guidance of a good physician. It might be worth looking into getting a second opinion regarding your overall condition. It sounds to me that you're ready to get better. -Sincerely, Lark


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Im asking you this talk classical menber kindly and gently what is the utter best appetite supressor and what could knock and elephant cold to sleep beside amphethamine something my doc wont and will not prescribe me and i dontt wont to sponsor cheap blacck market dangereous illicit drug buziness.


Amphetamine is a stimulant so it will not help you to sleep, quite the opposite.

I would not combine any sleeping medications with Valium. Valium is a benzodiazepine which is already a depressant. Combining depressants can depress breathing to the point of death.

Sounds like you are experiencing tolerance/dependence. I'd ask your doctor to get you off Valium and switch to another anxiolytic. Unless your anxiety is completely debilitating benzos are not worth the trouble they cause in the long term.

Also, don't try to quit Valium on your own, it can be dangerous. You need a medicated detox.


----------

